

Voyager 1 and 2 Distance - tux
http://voyager.jpl.nasa.gov/where/

======
iwwr
So Voyager 1 is 1/6 of the way to the Sun's gravitational lens focus, a point
in space past which the Sun itself acts as a gravitational lens (with a very
small field of view) in the opposite direction. Those points can be exploited
by space telescopes for direct imaging of extrasolar systems and for
interstellar communication.

------
yitchelle
Do anyone know how NASA is measuring these distances? It uses the term
odometer, which implies that the distance is not calculated, but measured. Is
this true?

~~~
tux
This article may help;
[http://voyager.jpl.nasa.gov/news/recalculating_space.html](http://voyager.jpl.nasa.gov/news/recalculating_space.html)

